# To me it was a good day 5\14



## Hillbilly Bob (Apr 9, 2004)

My day on Seneca,Me and Gator,Shane went this friday morning on Seneca after fighting the rain and the wind we caught some fish,to get started i and i mean i caught the frist saugeye HeHe and the bigest,all in all we end up with about 50eyes,50or more in carppies,lost count on the whitebass,a few largemouth,few cats,and one Carppiebubs new favorite fish carp We was catching fish on tials,cranks,vibes in around about 3ft to 9ft of water so to me i had a blast and for end of the day it was Hillbilly Bob in frist place and Shane-o-Man in second and Gator just a little in thrid


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a great day for sure!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a darn good day for anybody !!! Good for you guys. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Spike (Apr 10, 2004)

Please tell me where these mysterious saugeye are in Seneca, I have had no luck! Thanks, and good job.
P.S.
Please be specific, lol.


----------



## pitfisher (Apr 30, 2004)

I catch them around the small island and along the dam.


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Spike, most of our fish came from the small island that Pitfisher stated & the sunken island near Cadillac Bay.


----------



## Spike (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks! And Pitfisher, you should, oh I don't know, call me to fish you pinhead!


----------



## pitfisher (Apr 30, 2004)

Gotta get some free time, besides it's just as easy for you to call me as it is for me to call you. 

Hit the strip pits last Sunday and did real good but I know how you feel about the pits I fish, let alone carrying a boat that far.


----------

